

Drone testing to come to 6 states - whyme
http://www.bloomberg.com/video/drone-testing-coming-to-six-states-jobs-to-follow-jZE4LzVnSVqqlbw4NkOZQw.html

======
whyme
I can't understand why the American people are not protesting drone use.

Given everything learned about US govt surveillance and their obvious
intentions is it not absolutely crazy to let this happen?

~~~
tantalor
This is to test private/commercial applications, not government.

~~~
whyme
Actually if you watched it, the claimed purpose is not for commercial,
bloomberg is just trying to tie that link for reporting purposes.

Besides that, it's a govt run op... do the math.

